# Happy Birthday Pigeonmama



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Daryl


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU AND HOPE YOU GET A BUNCH OF GIFTS AND A CAKE YOU DON'T HAVE TO COOK YOURSELF


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, DARYL!!!

Don't drink anything with artificial sweetener, today.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A VERY HAP-HAP-HAPPY Hatchday to you , Daryl!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*HEY EVERYBODY, IT IS TIME TO WISH OUR OWN PIGEONMAMA A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*AWWWWWWW...ANOTHER BIRTHDAY...AND TO ONE OF MY FAVORITE MEMBERS TOO!!*

*WELL, SQUEAKS AND I ARE JOINING OUR FORUM MEMBERS AND FEATHERED GUESTS TO WISH*

*YOU, DARYL*

JUST THE BESTEST AND HAPPIEST OF (BIRTH)DAYS YET!!!

*WITH LOVE AND HUGS...*

SHI
& MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of Birthday's to you, Daryl! Hope you are having a wonderful day!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy birthday to youuuuuu, 
Happy birthday to you!


Hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have a GREAT ONE Daryl!


And if a pigeon poops on your head it's extra lucky, so get under a perch now!​
John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Happy Birthday Darly.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday Daryl..............you deserve a special day, cause you ARE a special person.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday!


Linda


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* Wishing a wonderful birthday to a wonderful person. 

 Happy birthday, Daryl!!  

~Licha~ *​


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY LATE B-DAY!!!!!!

-hilly


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HAPPY HATCHDAY DARYL george


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have a very happy birthday Daryl!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Daryl  Sorry I'm late  I hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, all,
Yes, I had a wonderful B-Day. Bought clothes for my trip to Fla. and a few pre-bonsai to work on, cut and wire, and repot !
The little wild dove with ? pmv? is still hanging in there. I took her/him to a rehabber who said best thing would be euthanasia, and that bird would never be able to return to wild. I said I'd pay med expenses, but she said a vet would kill this baby in a minute. She also said "Keep the baby and keep your mouth shut, if you're willing to provide for it til it dies" Well, this baby loves her dinner, warm baths, blow dry, and cuddles in mom's hands. Poor thing looks like she's trying to stand on her head.
daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> The little wild dove with ? pmv? is still hanging in there. I took her/him to a rehabber who said best thing would be euthanasia, and that bird would never be able to return to wild. I said I'd pay med expenses, but she said a vet would kill this baby in a minute. She also said "Keep the baby and keep your mouth shut, if you're willing to provide for it til it dies" Well, this baby loves her dinner, warm baths, blow dry, and cuddles in mom's hands. *Poor thing looks like she's trying to stand on her head.*
> daryl


Sounds about like mine. Not only does he do that but he also sometimes goes into a raging fit trying to get back upright. His head spins like the little kid in The Exorcist, too. He's got his good days and his bad days.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Daryl,

Happy belated birthday.

I rescued a very young feral pigeon, *Mr. Fifty*, on my wife's fiftieth birthday last yeat. Scalped, hungry, bad PMV. Flying backwards, unable to pick up seed without spastic tossing them all over. Took photos of him. Turned head upside down to be able to see around him.

Most of the re-hab consisted of hand-feeding him the first 2-3 weeks. He liked sticking his head into a hot washcloth which had been dipped into a big pot of steaming water and allowed to cool a bit, for a half hour at a time. Seemed to relieve some of the neck torsion. 

His voice changed during the five weeks we had him. He roo-cooed the females, and flew off after being with us five weeks.

My wife saw him for the first time a few weeks back, a cople of hundred meters from our house, acting like any healthy male pigeon.

Made her very happy. 


He simply couldn't eat on his own for a while. Had nice poops when hand-fed. One of my favorites; grabbed my heart.

I've posted about him here under "Mr. Fifty."

Best luck with yours,

Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Bought clothes for my trip to Fla. daryl


You're going to FL?? Driving or Flying? You know, there's free room and board here in VA if ya need it!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I DO hope your little dove recovers, Daryl!!! Please keep us updated!!

FLORIDA??? WHEN? WHERE? Going to be able to visit any of our members while there???? Wouldn't that be  !!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Late than Never*

Happy Birthday to you PigeonMama.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I know I'm late, but I hope you had a great birthday!!!


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRD DAY DARYL! GREAT WISHES TOO UUUUUU!*


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I want to wish you a belated Happy Birthday, Daryl.
Sure hope that you keep the little dove & that his symptoms subside eventually.

Have a wonderful time in Florida!

Phyll


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Whoops!

Daryl,

Your Happy Birthday Wish is a little late but just as potent.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

We're flying down to Fla. Visiting with 2 of hubby's sisters. One sister just diagnosed with brast Ca. and she's having radical mast. this Thursday. Renee, thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it just to visit, some day. My daughter and son in law lived in Va. when they were in the service, and I went down for the birth of her first child. Loved Va. The hotter, the better ( for me)
Thanks for all of the B-day wishes, all of you. It was a great birthday, I don't feel a day older, just wiser. 
Daryl


----------

